# Sub or Fill-In driver/plow - Boston South to RI



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

If I can help you in any way, please give me a call.
One daughter in college, son in the Army, can always use the work.

Based out of Norton, willing to travel for good work. 
I run a Chevy 1500 and a 7.5 Fisher MM, both well maintained and reliable. 
NortonSnowPlow.com 

Thanks,
Russell
401-824-4853


----------

